# Bass Hunter Personal Bass Boats



## rampco (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Fellas! First Post!  

I was thinking about getting one of these small Bass Hunter boats. Has anyone out there ever had one, if so how did you like it? Also, do you know if anyone has one for sale or where a good place is to buy one. Here is the link that I have been looking at: http://www.1stdirectproducts.com/minibassboats.html 
I have a bass boat now, but I have been interested in getting a small trolling motor rig so I can fish some of these small lakes and resevoirs like Lake Horton, Lathem and other places. I have been reading about the jon boat bass clubs and they hold tournaments on the smaller lakes. Looks like fun. If anyone knows where I could find a good deal on one of these little boats let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## Joe Moran (Mar 2, 2005)

*rampco*

I used to have one, and liked it alot.
The only reason that I got rid of it, was I just didn't have enough time to use it.

You may find someone here that has one they'll make you a deal on.

Only recommendation I'll make, is that you may want to get a little trailer to haul it on. The boats themselves aren't that heavy, but when you add in your batteries, trolling motor, etc.. they can be a hassle. I used to haul mine in the back of my truck & that got old real quick.

Good luck!


----------



## leo (Mar 2, 2005)

*rampco,*

I sent you a pm

leo


----------



## Trizey (Mar 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Rampco!


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2005)

I should sell you mine since it has only been in the water once since I got my Triton.  But I never know when i might need it to fish a farm pond that I can not get the Triton in.  The Bass Hunter is good for one person but it gets crowded with two.  Even in my 10 foot one.  Not sure I would want to fish even a jon boat tournament in it as you would have no live well.


----------



## rampco (Mar 2, 2005)

Randy, Do you have the Bass Hunter? If so what would you want for it? Thanks for posting!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 2, 2005)

Rampco,
First, welcome aboard!  
I have the Bass Pro version (Pond Prowler 9 footer http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=16155&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults ).  It is great in my beaver pond in my back yard.  VERY stable.  However, if I was truly going to JUST use it for larger reservoirs like you mentioned (which I've done multiple times) I would get a 12' (or so) aluminum REAL boat and rig it like I wanted.  It's just too much more comfortable not to.  Go to one of those tournaments you're talking about.  ALL those guys use aluminum flat bottomed boats and there's a reason for it.  I also have a 10'3" cathedral hull small boat (this one http://www.pelican-intl.com/page.asp?intNodeID=5270&switchLang=true) that I bought SPECIFICALLY for the electric motor only trail.  It works fine (since it has lights and a live well) but again, is just not as useful as a bigger flat bottomed aluminum boat would be.  I use a utility trailer to haul mine around for exactly the reasons Joe mentioned.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Mar 2, 2005)

The one I am using is called a Bass Buggy.  Comes in real handy in ponds.  It handles me and kids with no problem.


----------



## sparky (Mar 2, 2005)

*bass hunter*

I have the Bass Hunter 9'6" model,I love it,quiet,very stable,load it by myself in the truck,rated for 550 lbs and 5 hp,bought it in Douglasville at a sporting goods store last year.www.basshunter.com


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Phil,

That pond prowler looks just like mine, except mine is old, like everything else I have, including me.  They are fun in a small pond. A good fish will pull you about a little.


----------



## darrelllu613 (Mar 2, 2005)

I have an 8 footer and it has been great for electric motors only in Coweta where I live...does a good job...a little cramped though. Buy the bigger version if you can....BPS has one with a trailer  that is awesome.


----------



## mpowell (Mar 2, 2005)

my father had a bass hunter.  think it was the 9'6" model.  fun to fish out of on small ponds.  i actually owned a bass tracker bantam (attached pic).  it had a rod compartment, live well, wired for battery.  i added PVC rod holders not shown in the pic.  you could run up to a 3 hp engine on it, i believe.  i just ran a minn kota  trolling motor.  i loved it but sold it to move up to a 12' G3 jon.

someone else mentioned a trailer.  since i have a jeep wrangler i had to buy a trailer for mine.  a jet ski trailer works perfect.  that's what i bought and it fit my boat great.


----------



## rampco (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks everybody, I have a line on a small pond prowler type boat. I appreciate the feedback. Now does anyone have any ideas where I can find a good (Cheap) trailer like a jet ski trailer to haul it on? Thanks!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 3, 2005)

rampco said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody, I have a line on a small pond prowler type boat. I appreciate the feedback. Now does anyone have any ideas where I can find a good (Cheap) trailer like a jet ski trailer to haul it on? Thanks!


That's the one thing I could never find when I was looking.  So far the same price, I just bought a good 5x10 utility trailer and now I have a utility trailer for when I need it (which has come in handy quite a few times.)
If I had to do it again and COULD find a good boat or jet ski trailer, I'd still get the utility trailer (assuming I didn't have one already).
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## mpowell (Mar 8, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> So far the same price, I just bought a good 5x10 utility trailer and now I have a utility trailer for when I need it (which has come in handy quite a few times.)



that's what my father used to haul his bass hunter--a utility trailer.  i started out looking for one but decided to go with the jet ski trailer since i really didn't need the utility.  plus, i could launch the boat off boat ramps in a traditional manner instead of having to pick up the bantam.  helps when there's only you and you don't want to risk scratching the boat.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 8, 2005)

mpowell said:
			
		

> that's what my father used to haul his bass hunter--a utility trailer.  i started out looking for one but decided to go with the jet ski trailer since i really didn't need the utility.  plus, i could launch the boat off boat ramps in a traditional manner instead of having to pick up the bantam.  helps when there's only you and you don't want to risk scratching the boat.


I hear ya', if I had had a utility trailer already I would have looked more for a traditional.  But I didn't so I did the old "2 birds 1 stone" thing.  
HOWEVER..... I launch mine right out of my utility trailer just like a regular boat trailer.   No problem.   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## rampco (Mar 8, 2005)

I have been looking at a little trailer from Harbor Freight: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42708
I know a guy who bought one and it looks pretty good for what I need. The owners manual actually has plans for building a 2x4 frame for hauling boats. The price is good and it is DOT certified.


----------



## mpowell (Mar 8, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I hear ya', if I had had a utility trailer already I would have looked more for a traditional.  But I didn't so I did the old "2 birds 1 stone" thing.
> HOWEVER..... I launch mine right out of my utility trailer just like a regular boat trailer.   No problem.
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



cool!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 8, 2005)

rampco said:
			
		

> I have been looking at a little trailer from Harbor Freight: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42708
> I know a guy who bought one and it looks pretty good for what I need. The owners manual actually has plans for building a 2x4 frame for hauling boats. The price is good and it is DOT certified.


Rampco,
Not a bad price but a couple things to consider and I guess it all depends on how far you plan to haul your boat...
1) 8" are some TINY wheels!    
2) That's a SHORT tongue on that thing.  That would likely be quite the adventure when it comes to trying to back that down a ramp (especially since it would likely be 'blind' if your using a truck).    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------

